# 05' Outside Temperature readout?



## scuba91ta (Aug 19, 2005)

Hey guys... look in sig for the truck i have...

in short - there is no way to see what the outside temp is on my truck... one particular feature i like!

I noticed there is a compass/temp/auto dimming mirror for the 04 frontiers... think it can be retro fitted to the 05? 

Steve


----------



## AZLS1 (Sep 6, 2005)

scuba91ta said:


> Hey guys... look in sig for the truck i have...
> 
> in short - there is no way to see what the outside temp is on my truck... one particular feature i like!
> 
> ...


My 05 has a compass/temp/auto dimming mirror.


----------



## wensk (Oct 30, 2005)

scuba91ta said:


> Hey guys... look in sig for the truck i have...
> 
> in short - there is no way to see what the outside temp is on my truck... one particular feature i like!
> 
> ...


Check out this website. He's done the mod you are looking for ;-)

http://www.jackphelps.com/frontier/mirror.htm


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

I've done the same mod! It works great! I had mine installed by an aftermarket stereo shop, I didn't have the guts to attempt it myself, but after looking at the install job, it really wasn't all that tough!


----------



## georgiejr (Nov 7, 2005)

05 NISMO 4X4 said:


> I've done the same mod! It works great! I had mine installed by an aftermarket stereo shop, I didn't have the guts to attempt it myself, but after looking at the install job, it really wasn't all that tough!


Hey 05 NISMO 4X4,

Where did you purchase your unit (auto-dimming mirror). and do you have the Homelink too?


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

georgiejr said:


> Hey 05 NISMO 4X4,
> 
> Where did you purchase your unit (auto-dimming mirror). and do you have the Homelink too?


Yes, it has the compass, outside temp and Homelink in the auto dimming mirror. I purchased it through a local aftermarket dealer, Paul's Auto Glass, who also did the installation. It's a #50-GENK50 Gentex Mirror distributed by Mito Corporation. Go to www.mitocorp.com too see the mirrors thay have available. To find a dealer near you, you have to call them at 1-800-433-6486.

I also found a couple places on-line by Googling the Part #.


----------



## OverTheTop (Nov 17, 2005)

georgiejr said:


> Hey 05 NISMO 4X4,
> 
> Where did you purchase your unit (auto-dimming mirror). and do you have the Homelink too?



If you contact the guy at

http://www.brandnewnetwork.com/Automotive Accessories/GENTEX Auto Dim Mirrors/ 


They sell the GENK51 for 279 but if you tell them you saw the info on Jacks site they will sell it for $235. It is the same mirror as the GENK50 but I guess the 50 has a more user friendly wire harness. The instructions on Jacks site are for the 51. I love my Homelink!!!!!


----------



## georgiejr (Nov 7, 2005)

OverTheTop said:


> If you contact the guy at
> 
> http://www.brandnewnetwork.com/Automotive Accessories/GENTEX Auto Dim Mirrors/
> 
> ...


Forgive the ignorant, but Homelink is the one that would open the gate and the garage door. Is it easy to program (how is it done, just curious).


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

georgiejr said:


> Forgive the ignorant, but Homelink is the one that would open the gate and the garage door. Is it easy to program (how is it done, just curious).


Yes, it is easy to program, the exact directions are available from the Mito website referenced above, but in a nut shell, you hold the two outside buttons till they blink, then press the button on your garage door opener remote to program the Homelink, then put your garage door opener motor into program mode and push the button you just programmed. The whole process took me about 5 minutes to program my mirror for both garage doors. (BTW - you have three buttons on the mirror to program, so there are plenty of options!)


----------



## scuba91ta (Aug 19, 2005)

nice guys - can't thank you enough!


----------

